# Hospital Plaza, France - November 2016



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 17, 2016)

This was our last location on the first day and we were rapidly losing the light, so we wasted no time in getting our gear sorted and looking for a way in.. we couldn't have picked a worse time, as half way over the fence a police car drove past, but luckily after an intense stare off for a few seconds they carried on without asking what we were doing  

Soon enough we found a way in and the first place we come across was the chapel - it was absolutely insane. We started snapping away and before long the light had diminished and we went about finding a hotel for the night.*





































As always, thanks for looking! ​


----------



## ohmeggg (Nov 17, 2016)

That chapel is stunning.


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2016)

Beautiful as always.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 17, 2016)

Incredible place and stunning set of images....


----------



## smiler (Nov 17, 2016)

Sound Job,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice. As previously commented, I also like the chapel.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 17, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 17, 2016)

That is lovely, and that chapel is pretty damn spectacular! Cracking stuff as alway, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bgo_photo (Jan 12, 2017)

Amazing! I did actually just find the address today and was wondering if it was still abandoned! I can't wait to visit this place in february !!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

lol the local plod must have been able to tell you look British and couldn't be arsed!

Fab chapel, loving the sink shot too


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2017)

11/10 as usual! Fantastic stuff!


----------

